# Lights under beach pier?



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

How come the piers are not retrofitted with 1000w lights along the lemngth of pier for night fishing?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

sea turtle rules


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry, I guess tx don't have turtles. Buy our water usually yoohooo


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Yea they don't play about them turtles. I work on the spill and during turtle season we haft to wait for the biologist for perdido to clear the whole beach to make shure no nest have hatch before we step foot on the beach. And last year there was a nest right in front of the edan and seaspray condos and I guess the moon wasn't all that bright that night and everyone of the baby turtles went towards the lights on the edan we tracked them all the way through the dunes and across the road but didn't ever find em. But luckily there was a few that was still in the nest that the boi dug out of the nest along with about 97 empty egg shells


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Yea they don't play about them turtles. I work on the spill and during turtle season we haft to wait for the biologist for perdido to clear the whole beach to make shure no nest have hatch before we step foot on the beach. And last year there was a nest right in front of the edan and seaspray condos and I guess the moon wasn't all that bright that night and everyone of the baby turtles went towards the lights on the edan we tracked them all the way through the dunes and across the road but didn't ever find em. But luckily there was a few that was still in the nest that the boi dug out of the nest along with about 97 empty egg shells


Not sure where those condos are, but do you think they made it to ICW or another body of water?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Austin said:


> Not sure where those condos are, but do you think they made it to ICW or another body of water?


They are across from the icw I couldnt tell you for shure but the last they where seen was in the carport in seaspray so I think thats where they went there wasn't none ran over in the road.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I bet a cobe would suck down a baby sea turtle in a heart beat!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Caddy Yakker said:


> I bet a cobe would suck down a baby sea turtle in a heart beat!


*As would a sand crab, beach mouse, red fox, and Osprey's. They never made it to the water.*

*I have seen many nests hatch, we would then stomp all the sand crab holes closed between the nest and the water, to make sure they got to the water, it was awesome spending all night on the beach, keeping the babies safe.*


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

just to let you all know. if you are caught with a sea turtle or harm one its a very serious offense. expect to spend the night in jail 

they are extremely protected. even if you disturb a nest its a 3rd degree felony. 

also stay away from manatees, the lady who rode a manatee was charged with a serious offense as well.

some of you from up north or whatever might not be aware and could find yourselves having a ruine vacation lol .. also migratory birds are a no no to mess with. a guy threw a rock at one and injured it and now he was arrested


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

flex said:


> just to let you all know. if you are caught with a sea turtle or harm one its a very serious offense. expect to spend the night in jail
> 
> they are extremely protected. even if you disturb a nest its a 3rd degree felony.
> 
> ...


This ^^^^^^ don't mess with the only reason we did is because we got asked to help from the state biologist we have nra's that are with us everyday and we've got very strict rules when it comes to turtles turtle nest and birds and vegetation on the beach and they take there job very serious


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

and being anyone starts bitching the reason they are so protected is because of poachers who sell them. sometimes ordinary citizens though get into trouble because of those existing laws, no excuse for ignorance though. its common sense not to mess with something that you know is endangered


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I know this is a stupid question but, with the reference to Manatees are they in the Pensacola, and Al gulf coast?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

daniel9829 said:


> I know this is a stupid question but, with the reference to Manatees are they in the Pensacola, and Al gulf coast?


That is like asking how much money your paid per hour.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

daniel9829 said:


> I know this is a stupid question but, with the reference to Manatees are they in the Pensacola, and Al gulf coast?


manatees are everywhere in FL. i have seen them mating in the surf in 4 foot of water. I was shocked to see them in saltwater but they are there which is troubling because we know how fast boats go on the ocean. 

and i have seen them in rivers and estuaries. 

they are not seen often because they are endangered. a lot of people in FL have lived here all their lives and never got to see one unless it was during a specific tour or at sea world .. i have been fortunate to be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

flex said:


> manatees are everywhere in FL. i have seen them mating in the surf in 4 foot of water. I was shocked to see them in saltwater but they are there which is troubling because we know how fast boats go on the ocean.
> 
> and i have seen them in rivers and estuaries.
> 
> they are not seen often because they are endangered. a lot of people in FL have lived here all their lives and never got to see one unless it was during a specific tour or at sea world .. i have been fortunate to be at the right place at the right time.




You must be trippin there's no manatees around northwest Florida or alabama and they never ever are in saltwater. The last thing we need is the nature Nazis running around here putting up 80 thousand miles of no wake zones I lived in tarpon springs 4 miles from the gulf by river but it was faster to put he boat on the trailer and drive across town to use a ramp than it was to lower my lift and float down the river there.


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have seen several manatees here in Pensacola. A Bull, Cow and calf swam under the Beach pier a couple of years ago. I have seen them at the Ft pickens Pier also.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

CLEVE3990 said:


> I have seen several manatees here in Pensacola. A Bull, Cow and calf swam under the Beach pier a couple of years ago. I have seen them at the Ft pickens Pier also.


I don't think you get it! We know there here just doesn't need to be publicized then every where will be no wake zones.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Flatspro said:


> I don't think you get it! We know there here just doesn't need to be publicized then every where will be no wake zones.


*We have NO Manatees here.*

*If anyone sees what they think is a Manatee here, it is NOT a Manatee.*

*It is a lost pilot whale, who missed the beach when commiting sucide, and entered the interior water ways!!!*


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> *We have NO Manatees here.*
> 
> *If anyone sees what they think is a Manatee here, it is NOT a Manatee.*
> 
> *It is a lost pilot whale, who missed the beach when commiting sucide, and entered the interior water ways!!!*


All you have to do is ask any long time Pensacola Beach Pier fisherman (I have fishd there for 54 years)and they will confirm they are here some years. I have seen dozens of them in the winter in south central Florida and am not confusing them with a pilot whale!! Most have crossed under the pier near the Pompano hole , but a few have gone around the end of the pier.NO confusion in that crystal clear water that it was a Sea Cow..The FWC know they are here at times.


----------

